# Changing Diet, Cool Anoiting Pick. CHECK IT OUT!



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

This is awesome. After reading a lot about hedgehog food, we decided that Spike's Delight just isn't in Snooki's long term best interest. We went to petsmart and settled on Blue Buffalo's Spa Select Weight Control. It had the right percentages, great ingredients, and "Life Bits". When we got home, I put about 6 kibbles in with her Spike's Delight Baby blend (breeder provided). She woke up and poked around, eventually hitting up the food crock. She sniffed around, and ate all 6 BB kibbles, and the 4 little life bits, not touching the Spike's. We watched (happy we didn't waste 15 bucks on food she didn't want), and she chewed a kibble, and started her anointing herself (the first time we saw it). Anyone else have similar experience? Should we just do the swap since after she ate the BB, she looked at us (with a sad face) and walked away? Look at this amazing catch of a pic.
[attachment=0:mrjje4uy]snook lickin.jpg[/attachment:mrjje4uy]


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

BAHAHAHA!! I definitely LOL'd.  :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That is definitely an awesome pic!

Herc gets the blue spa weight control too and gobbles it up, but he never eats the life bits! :lol:


----------



## mackenziie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hahaha I love it!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Your hog is soooo flexible!

Kashi is a failure when it comes to anointing :lol: He will try to twist his body around so much that he falls over!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

What a bendy hedgehog


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pic! Thanks for sharing!  
I would still offer the Spikes in the mix for now. Just slowly add more Blue everyday and less Spikes till finally there is no more Spikes in the mix.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

awww, he is adorable. :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Great pic! Thanks for sharing!
> I would still offer the Spikes in the mix for now. Just slowly add more Blue everyday and less Spikes till finally there is no more Spikes in the mix.


I'd do the same, that way you make sure her tummy doesn't get upset. Start adding a couple of the new kibble, next day you add two more, and go adding like that until theres only new food.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, what a stretch!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! He's so bendy! :lol: 
The first time seeing them anoint is amazing.


----------



## rubyola (Oct 25, 2010)

Soo cute  I just changed MiMi to blue buffalo too and she loves it!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

thats a great pic, awesome timing!


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

lol, Ummmmm Snooki is a she.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome picture.. gotta love when they do that!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a great picture! I have a few annointing pics but they're not as good as that!


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

:lol: aww what a cutie!

My ShadowBaby hasn't annointed with anything yet (or that I've seen) so I'm curious to see how flexible he is!


----------

